

The birth of a new gender-neutral pronoun. - v21
http://grammar.quickanddirtytips.com/grammar-yo-pronoun.aspx

======
byoung2
In a paper I once wrote as an English major, I once proposed using "em" in the
same manner as these kids use "yo". The advantage is that the pronunciation
would mostly mirror "them" in speech ("When the patient comes in, have em fill
out a form"). Of course the drawback was that there would be confusion with
"him" and "them" (did he say "have 'im", "have em", or "have 'em"). I also
proposed adapting "le" from Spanish/French for singular gender-neutral
subjects ("whoever le is, le is the fastest driver I've seen").

